# Overcrowded bottom?



## Risingfalls (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a 32g tank that is currently stocked with 

8 tiger barbs
4 panda corys
1 red tailed black shark

and was looking to add more fish to my tank. Most of the fish that have caught my eye are bottom dwellers so I was wondering if I could maybe put 3-5 zebra loaches in the tank and and not have the fish at the bottom too overcrowded.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

That tank is too small for that shark and zebra loaches, figure something else out.


----------



## Risingfalls (Oct 4, 2010)

Alrighty, well if I do give the shark back to my LFS would you know of any similar bottom dwellers that would be suitable for my tank? Also, how fast do the sharks grow? I have not looked into it too much and figured he would be fine until I purchased a new tank sometime in the next year.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Tanks not big enough, the red tail is going to out grow the tank, and the loaches first off should have the tank designed around their needs. Not only that, even though zebras stay pretty small, you should have or at least plan to have 5 in there. If it was just the loaches alone in there with their specific needs cared too and extra filtration put on there it could work. Otherwise I would just stick to what you have now and maybe get that red tail out of there so you can put other stuff in there and that red tails going to get to big for the tank.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Since when do you have to have a loach-tailored tank to keep loaches? They are really not as wimpy as people make them out to be. As long as the tank is filtered at LEAST for the gallonage of the tank, they'll be fine. They can even do ok in gravel, although I would personally keep them in sand. 
Zebra loaches are pretty small and not very aggressive. I think you could pull it off. I would stick with three rather than five, though.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

the red tail is going to get big and mean they can grow faster depending on what you feed them and how often. check out burmese boarder loaches there are multiple kinds that could go in there just stick to smaller peacefull ones maybe get some more cory cats. check out loaches.com


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

I agree with hxcchic on the loaches. I have had three for 2 years now with a gravel bottom and filtration for the exact size of my tank. They do just fine in my tank and are only about 3 inches. They are the Yoyo loaches. Even if you don't have a ton of places for them to hide, although I recommend it, they will still find places. Sometimes I find them hiding under the gravel with just their noses sticking out!


----------



## Risingfalls (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I think I am going to be keeping the shark. Mine seems pretty passive compared to the stories that I have read online. He doesn't seem to care if the cory cats go in his cave. I have actually seen him in his cave with 2 of the corys. Maybe I will just get some more corys.


----------

